
Wireless MIDI ring allows you to perform musical effects with hand gestures - LearnerHerzog
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/13/16868970/enhancia-midi-ring-keyboard-music-effects-ces-2018
======
vbuwivbiu
reminds me of a another French musical invention which provides a ring: the
Ondes Marteno
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrBUMZ7aNBQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrBUMZ7aNBQ)

